# First A.I. Mod



## Willyza (14/4/18)

Next Step

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/18)

Willyza said:


> Next Step



Well at least something will be listening to me, my kids and dogs definately don't.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/4/18)

Gimmicky in my mind. Do I really want to talk to my mod? Probably not, but interesting nevertheless 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Amir (14/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Gimmicky in my mind. Do I really want to talk to my mod? Probably not, but interesting nevertheless
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Don't you get a bit lonely in Nigeria? Well this should solve 50% of the problems

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/4/18)

Amir said:


> Don't you get a bit lonely in Nigeria? Well this should solve 50% of the problems









Lonely? Me? I'm here with my lovely wife and vape gear. No reason to talk to my mods 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## antonherbst (14/4/18)

No thank you.

I love my mech vapes.

The voices in my head is more than enough to keep me busy. I dont have time to learn a “new language”.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/4/18)

Nice until you realise the mod does not understand your accent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/4/18)

Yeah, um, no thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/4/18)

"Yeah baby, hit harder, i want to feel you in the back of my throat"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (14/4/18)

I'm deaf, wouldn't be of any use to me since I speak silently - even to myself. Then I have the dog to talk to.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

I wouldnt mind if I could line up all my mods on the table and say "Mods, pitstop yourselves"
And then a few seconds later they were all rewicked, refuelled and "re-batterified". 
Now that is something I would go for!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (14/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Gimmicky in my mind. Do I really want to talk to my mod? Probably not, but interesting nevertheless.
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


At least it doesn't talk back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> At least it doesn't talk back.


... yet

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> I wouldnt mind if I could line up all my mods on the table and say "Mods, pitstop yourselves"
> And then a few seconds later they were all rewicked, refuelled and "re-batterified".
> Now that is something I would go for!


An atty that rewicks itself on command is all I want, let me have that and I’ll be sorted

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (14/4/18)

All I can say is Why? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (15/4/18)

Willyza said:


> Next Step



You can only talk if using the Avenger tank and coil?If this is the case I vote no.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

